# للبيع / حفار دوسان موديل:2006 رقم العرض: 172069‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار دوسان

SOLAR 225 LC V

موديل:2006

رقم العرض: 172069

عدد ساعات العمل: 2,215ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:345الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية


















​


----------

